# Sticky  HauntForum's Haunting Dictionary



## Hauntiholik

There's a few sites out there that have a dictionary of haunting terms. This is helpful for the people who are new to Haunt Forum or new to haunting.

Please add your suggestions to this thread: Haunting Dictionary

A​
AFG/Axworthy flying ghost - An outdoor flying marionette ghost that uses motors and a pulley system. It is named after it's original creator.

B​
Blucky/Bluckies (plural) - A blow mold plastic skeleton that is not anatomically correct.
Bucky/Buckies (plural) - 4th quality medical grade skeleton.

C​
Casket - A rectangular shaped (6 sided) box or case, often with rounded corners in which the body of a dead person is placed for burial.
Coffin - An 8 sided box or case in which the body of a dead person is placed for burial. They are nicknamed "Toe Pinchers" or "Heel Squeezers".
Corpsing/Corpsification - Any technique used to create a corpse-like appearance on a fake body-part or prop.
Curby/Curby's - roadside "Shopping". Usually objects thrown away in the trash or found on the side of the road.

D​
Disneyesque - A style of haunt that has no blood or gore. (rated PG)
Dorp - Landscape erosion control fabric.
DMX/DMX Controler - a controller that allows for creating and controlling a light shows.
Drink-N-Think - A gathering of haunters to socialize.

E

F​
FCB - Flying Crank Blucky. A marionette skeleton.
FCG - Flying Crank Ghost. A marionette ghost.
FGS - Flying Crank Spider. A marionette spider where usually a crank mechanism is attached the the legs of a spider. 
Foam Board - Foam board insulation, also called rigid insulation or beadboard, consists of large sheets of plastic foam that are made of polystyrene, polyurethane or polyisocyanurate. These boards are blue, pink or white in color.

G​
GGG - Grinning Grim Ghosts. It is the theme song for the Haunted Mansion attractions at Disney theme parks.
GITD - Glow in the dark.
GLFF - Great Lake FrightFest
GS - Great Stuff spray insulation foam sealant.

H​
Haunt - abbreviation of haunted house. The term is used to describe everything from a yard display to a professional haunted house. 
Haunter - a person who works in a haunt.
Haunting - to create a haunt.
Hell House - A haunted house that consists of scenes depicting sin, hell, the damned and heaven. These haunts are primarily created by fundamentalist and other evangelical churches.
HOA - home owners association
Home Haunter - Someone who haunts their home

I​
IAHA - International Association of Haunted Attractions

J​
JOL - jack-o-lantern

K

Kindergarten Halloween - cutsie pictures, country home decorations and place settings

L​
LED - Short for light-emitting diode. An electronic semiconductor device that emits light when an electric current passes through it.

M​
Martha Stewart Halloween - cutsie pictures, country home decorations and place settings
MIB - monster-in-a-box
Monster Mud/MM - Drywall compound + latex paint mixture used with fabric like paper mache
MNT - make-n-take. A gathering of haunters to make props.

N

O​
OSB - Oriented strand board. Building material composed of rectangular-shaped wood strands arranged in layers at right angles to one another, laid up into mats that form a panel and bonded with waterproof adhesives.

P​
PID - Passive infrared detector. A PIR-based motion detector.
PIR - Passive infrared sensor. An electronic device that measures infrared (IR) light radiating from objects in its field of view.
Pneumatics - The use of pressurized gas to affect mechanical motion.
Pro-Haunter- People who make money with their Haunts.

Q

R

S​
Scrim - A transparent fabric used as a drop in the theater to create special effects of lights or atmosphere.
T​
TCT - Trash can trauma. A pneumatic prop that involves a trash can and a pop up scare. 
Toe Pincher - a wooden coffin that is wide at the elbows and tapers at the foot.
TOT/ToT - Trick or Treat
TOTer/ToTer - Trick Or Treater
TOTing/ToTing - Trick Or Treating

U

V​
VSA - Visual Show Automation

W​Wall wart - a slang term for certain types of power supply - typically those that are embedded in an over-sized AC plug. Other names include wall cube, power brick, plug pack, plug-in adapter, adapter block, domestic mains adapter, power adapter, or AC adapter.

X​
XPS - Extruded Polystyrene Foam as in the blue and pink foam

Y

Z

0-9​
1,2 or 3 axis skulls - Plastic or Styrofoam skulls that are motorized, usually by the use of servos to move the skull in either 1 (side to side), 2 ( side to side, and up and down) or 3 (side to side, up and down and lateral tilt to the left or right) axis of motion.


----------

